# Ever heard of it?



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I was flipping through the florida sportsmen when I noticed this ad. I have never heard of or seen this brand of boat before. Just curious if anyone had been on one or around one. It's deffinatly a unique type of center console.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Seen them in another magazine awhile back but that was the first time.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Never seen or been on one. Get to see it in person end of March, if you're in Orange Beach. Best looking profile of any cat that I've ever seen. Hull must be one giant fuel tank for 1,000 mile range.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well it's days 1000 mile range with I/O Diesels. I will be there at the warf the 23rd.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I see they have two different models.
One with quad 300's
And the other has twin 557's ?
I can't find a price anywhere, or whether either of the two are for sale or not. 
May just be prototype boat show kind of boat.

I'm not sure which one I will bring home yet.


----------

